# Desert Island - composer choice by genre



## poconoron (Oct 26, 2011)

OK folks, we're about to be banished to that desert island again (thankfully with solar power) and you can bring all the genre-specific works of any 1 composer you choose. So, for example, you may bring _all_ the symphonies of 1 composer and 1 composer only. Here are mine:

Symphonies - Beethoven
Piano concertos - Mozart
Other concertos - Mozart
Operas - Mozart
Solo piano works - Beethoven
String quartets - Haydn
Other chamber music(quintets, trios,etc.) - Mozart
Organ works - JS Bach
Oratorios - Handel
Concert arias - Mozart
Serenades, entertainment music - Mozart
Sacred music - Mozart
Songs (lieder) - Schubert

Fire away, people...........


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

Symphonies - Bruckner
Operas - Wagner
Masses - Haydn
Oratorios - Liszt
Solo piano - Liszt
Chamber ensemble music with piano - Brahms
Chamber ensemble music with strings only - Beethoven
Piano concerti - Mozart
Other concerti - Dvorak
Symphonic poems - Sibelius


----------



## Stavrogin (Apr 20, 2014)

Can I trade the rights to some genres?


----------



## Klassic (Dec 19, 2015)

This is too hard.


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

Klassic said:


> This is too hard.


When in doubt: Bach and Beethoven.


----------



## Klassic (Dec 19, 2015)

Let me give it a shot. 

Mahler's Symphonies 
Bach's Solo Keyboard Music
Bach's Organ Works 
Puccini's Operas 
Beethoven's Piano Concertos
Beethoven's Mass


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

Madrigals- Monteverdi
Motets- Guillaume Dufay
Organum- Perotin
Symphonies - Gustav Mahler
Piano concertos - W.A. Mozart
Violin concertos - W.A. Mozart
Concerto Grosso- J.S. Bach
Operas - W.A. Mozart/Richard Wagner
Solo Keyboard- J.S. Bach
Piano Sonatas- L.v. Beethoven
Violin Sonatas- L.v. Beethoven
Piano Trios- J. Brahms
Trio Sonatas- J.S. Bach
Quintets- W.A. Mozart (Clarinet, Piano and Winds, String...)
Solo Violin- J.S. Bach
Solo Cello- J.S. Bach
String quartets - L.v. Beethoven
Chamber Music- J. Brahms
Organ- J.S. Bach
Oratorios - Handel
Concert arias - Mozart
Operetta- Offenbach
Choral Music- J.S. Bach
Cantatas- J.S. Bach
Mass- W.A. Mozart
Nocturne- Chopin
Lieder- Schubert
Mélodie- Faure
Orchestral Songs- Mahler/Richard Strauss
Ballet- Stravinsky/Tchaikovsky


----------



## Klassic (Dec 19, 2015)

StlukesguildOhio said:


> Solo Keyboard- J.S. Bach
> Nocturne- Chopin
> Piano Sonatas- L.v. Beethoven


I think this is cheating.


----------



## Chronochromie (May 17, 2014)

Klassic said:


> Bach's Solo Piano Music


You must really love A Musical Offering.


----------



## Klassic (Dec 19, 2015)

Chronochromie said:


> You must really love A Musical Offering.


I meant to say keyboard music.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

I'll get Bach out of the way first:
Solo keyboard
Solo organ
Solo Violin
Solo Cello
Cantatas
Passions
Masses

Solo Piano - Scriabin
Violin Sonatas - Beethoven
Cello Sonatas - Beethoven
Clarinet Sonatas - Brahms
Piano Trios - Dvorak
String Quartets - Shostakovich
String Quintets - Schubert
Piano Quintets - Dvorak
Piano Concertos - Mozart
Symphonies - Shostakovich
Orchestral - Sibelius
Orchestral w/voice - Mahler
Requiems - Berlioz
Opera - Mozart
Leider - Schumann


----------



## Heliogabo (Dec 29, 2014)

Symphonies, Mahler
Piano concertos, Mozart
Violin concertos, Vivaldi
Cello concertos, Vivaldi
Solo keyboard music, Bach
Organ music, Messiaen
Piano music, Liszt
String quartets, Beethoven
Piano trios, Mozart
Cello sonatas, Brahms
Violin sonatas, Vivaldi
String quintets, Mozart
Lieder, Schubert
Vocal music, Webern
Choral music, Schoenberg


----------



## Klassic (Dec 19, 2015)

I swear, people keep cheating on here. From OP: *"...you can bring all the genre-specific works of any 1 composer you choose. So, for example, you may bring all the symphonies of 1 composer and 1 composer only."*

Then how can we bring piano music from three different composers? Am I missing something here. I wanted to bring Chopin's Nocturnes, but didn't think I could do this because I already brought Bach's Keyboard music. Damn it, I want to go back to the beginning before I got stuck on this Island. Judging by other people's choices, I think I got cheated. I need more music! I'm constructing a raft to break for the mainland, I'll take my chances at sea.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Klassic said:


> This is too hard.


Way too hard :lol:


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Klassic said:


> I swear, people keep cheating on here. From OP: *"...you can bring all the genre-specific works of any 1 composer you choose. So, for example, you may bring all the symphonies of 1 composer and 1 composer only."*
> 
> Then how can we bring piano music from three different composers? Am I missing something here. I wanted to bring Chopin's Nocturnes, but didn't think I could do this because I already brought Bach's Keyboard music. Damn it, I want to go back to the beginning before I got stuck on this Island. Judging by other people's choices, I think I got cheated. I need more music! I'm constructing a raft to break for the mainland, I'll take my chances at sea.


That's how a public forum works.
Welcome to the real world of internet :tiphat:


----------



## Orfeo (Nov 14, 2013)

*Motets*: Anton Bruckner
*Symphonies*: Anton Bruckner/Myaskovsky/Atterberg/David Diamond
*Piano concertos*: Stojowski's two/ Tchaikovsky (2nd)/ Reger/ Rachmaninoff (3rd) /Glazunov (2nd)/ Medtner (3rd)/ Kabalevsky (1st)
*Violin concertos*: Erno Dohnanyi

*Cello concertos*: Lalo/Myaskovsky/Kabalevsky/Weinberg
*Operas*: Jules Massenet/Richard Wagner/Rimsky-Korsakov/Tchaikovsky/Prokofiev/Shebalin
*Solo Keyboard*: Robert Schumann/ Felix Blumenfeld/ Rachmaninoff/ Scriabin/ Balakirev/ Lyapunov/ Lyadov
*Piano Sonatas*: Glazunov/Rachmaninoff/Paderewski.
*Violin Sonatas*: Sir Arnold Bax
*Cello Sonatas*: Kabalevsky/Myaskovsky
*Quintet(s)*: Boris Tchaikovsky
*Solo Cello*: Kodaly/Weinberg
*String quartets*: Shebalin/Myaskovsky/Shostakovich

*Piano trios*: Boris Tchaikovsky/Shebalin
*Chamber Music*: Taneyev 
*Organ*: Alexandre Guilmant
*Oratorios*: Yuri Shaporin
*Operetta*: Offenbach/Lehar
*Mass*: Mozart (Requiem)/George Lloyd
*Nocturnes*: Glazunov/Lyapunov/Chopin
*Mélodie*: Anton Rubinstein
*Orchestral Songs*: Sir Arnold Bax
*Ballet*: Stravinsky/Tchaikovsky/Glazunov

*Symphonic poems/fantasies*: Glazunov/Rachmaninoff/Bax/Liszt/Sainton

Filtering out to one composer per genre, well, it's still an ongoing, deliberating process. I'm going to need more time, say, a month or two.
:wave:


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

I'll just pick a few 
Mozart-piano concertos
Bach-Violin sonatas (bwv 1014-19)
Lassus-Motets
CPE Bach-flute sonatas
Haydn-string quartets


----------



## Stavrogin (Apr 20, 2014)

Klassic said:


> I swear, people keep cheating on here. From OP: *"...you can bring all the genre-specific works of any 1 composer you choose. So, for example, you may bring all the symphonies of 1 composer and 1 composer only."*
> 
> Then how can we bring piano music from three different composers? Am I missing something here. I wanted to bring Chopin's Nocturnes, but didn't think I could do this because I already brought Bach's Keyboard music. Damn it, I want to go back to the beginning before I got stuck on this Island. Judging by other people's choices, I think I got cheated. I need more music! I'm constructing a raft to break for the mainland, I'll take my chances at sea.


It just depends on the definition of "genre". 
As I don't think there is any universally acknowledged list of genres, one is free to come up with his own.

This is mine:

01 Solo piano - Liszt
02 Other solo - Bach
03 Chamber with piano - Prokofiev
04 String ensemble - Schubert
05 Piano concerto - Prokofiev 
06 Violin concerto - Sibelius
07 Cello concerto - Shostakovic
08 Other concerto - Shnitke
09 Symphony - Beethoven
10 Other orchestral - Strauss
11 Oratorio - Bach
12 Requiem - Mozart
13 Other sacred music - Kancheli


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Symphonies - Mahler
Piano concertos - Mozart
Other concertos - Mozart
Operas -Verdi 
Solo piano works - Beethoven
String quartets - Haydn
Other chamber music(quintets, trios,etc.) - Mozart
Concert arias - Mozart
Serenades, entertainment music - Mozart
Sacred music - Mozart
Songs (lieder) - Schubert


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Symphonies - Mahler
Piano concertos - Mozart
Other concertos - Shostakovich
Operas - Wagner
Solo piano works - JS Bach
String quartets - Shostakovich
Other chamber music(quintets, trios,etc.) - Brahms
Organ works - JS Bach
Oratorios - Mendelssohn
Concert arias - pass
Serenades, entertainment music - Mozart
Sacred music - JS Bach
Songs (lieder) - Schubert


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

poconoron said:


> OK folks, we're about to be banished to that desert island again (thankfully with solar power) and you can bring all the genre-specific works of any 1 composer you choose. So, for example, you may bring _all_ the symphonies of 1 composer and 1 composer only. Here are mine:
> 
> Symphonies - Beethoven
> Piano concertos - Mozart
> ...


I am pretty much in agreement with your list, except for the Schubert and the opera portion. I would eliminate the lieder category, customized to my musical tastes and I would add Verdi to the opera list to co-join Mozart as the two greatest opera composers who ever lived.

I would also add Bach's complete WTC (harpsichord, only) to the solo keyboard works of Beethoven and would add Bach's solo Violin Partitas and Sonatas and Bach's Cello Suites to "other chamber music" to complete the list.

Now, what do I do about food?


----------



## poconoron (Oct 26, 2011)

Klassic said:


> I swear, people keep cheating on here. From OP: *"...you can bring all the genre-specific works of any 1 composer you choose. So, for example, you may bring all the symphonies of 1 composer and 1 composer only."*
> 
> Then how can we bring piano music from three different composers? Am I missing something here. I wanted to bring Chopin's Nocturnes, but didn't think I could do this because I already brought Bach's Keyboard music. Damn it, I want to go back to the beginning before I got stuck on this Island. Judging by other people's choices, I think I got cheated. I need more music! I'm constructing a raft to break for the mainland, I'll take my chances at sea.


You are correct - there is, shall I say, a bending of the rules here (at the very least)!


----------



## Fugue Meister (Jul 5, 2014)

Okay I'm bored enough to play... 

Symphonies - Mahler (I have Beethoven's memorized for the most part anyway)
Organ Music - Bach (For all choices that say Bach, I mean J.S)
Piano Concertos - Mozart (the only other choice is Prokofiev but he only wrote 5 so Mozart wins by 22)
Piano Sonatas - Beethoven 
Solo Piano Works - Bach (Sorry to cheat but it's necessary {If a gun was held to my head Bach would win over Beethoven})
Violin Concertos - Prokofiev (I know it's only 2 but I love them both, sorry Brahms)
Violin Sonatas - Beethoven
Violin Solo Pieces - Hindemith
Cello Concertos - Shostakovich
Cello Sonatas - Beethoven 
Solo Cello Works - Bach
Other Concertos - Hindemith
Other Sonatas - Hindemith (especially the brass ones but especially his woodwinds)
String Trios - Boccherini
Piano Trios - Beethoven
String Quartets - Shostakovich (This genre was the toughest call but again I have so much of the Beethoven ones memorized, luckily this is not really something I have to do in real life or I'd probably agonize over leaving Beethoven's behind, not to mention Bartok's which are also marvelous)
Piano Quartets - Brahms
String Quintets - Boccherini (Sorry Mozart, I love yours about the same but there are so many in Boccherini's output that are great)
Piano Quintets - Boccherini (If I could pick a few I'd choose Franck's, Bartok's, & Shostakovich since they all wrote one)
String Sextet - Schoenberg (Sorry Brahms)
Piano Sextet - Mendelssohn (But I really like Prokofiev's Overture to Hebrew themes as well)
Septet - Hindemith (for winds, don't know many stringed ones)
Octet - Mendelssohn 
Serenades & Entertainment music - Mozart
Church Vocal Music - Bach (If I liked Handel better it would be oritorios but the cantatas are more my cup o tea)
Lieder or songs - Gesualdo (Madrigals)
Opera - Wagner


----------

